# Bleeding while teething, What's normal?



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

My 5 month old girl has been teething for what seems like a couple weeks now. When I noticed she was trying to grow in her big girl teeth we laid off of the tug rope games that she loves so much. Started freezing the Kong and doing other things to alleviate the pain a bit. Lately I've noticed she's been bleeding all over things a great bit more then say what's normal for us humans when we teeth. Earlier I noticed after trying to gnaw around on my shoe that the tongue of the shoe was completely covered in blood and so was her own tongue nearly. My question is what's normal in these circumstances? Other dogs I've had I never noticed bleeding so much with teething in fact my last dog I didn't even notice the teething really. This is my first GSD though which has proven to be a more rough and tough player than most other dogs I've owned. Maybe she's still playing her tugging games with my Aussie, jerking those little baby teeth out? Maybe this is quite normal in GSD's? I'm not sure, so I come to you guys.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't say it's "normal" maybe some do and some don't. Mine did a little while he teethed. To me, it was normal. But......

Just go to the vet. There may be other things going on in there who knows?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Both Riley and Kaleb bled quite a bit. They would leave blood on their toys.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Remi bled alot too during teething. I wasn't too concerned...I stopped tugging with him, gave him lots of good chews and ice. His adult teeth are in now....love the pearly whites


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Thanks guys, My dog too leaves a good amount of blood all over plush toys. I've been throwing out ice on the porch for her freezing her Kongs as I said. I had just never seen a dog bleed so much while teething. She will be going to the vet soon as she's a little over due on her 5 month check up. I'll be sure to have them give her mouth a check. Thanks for the replies and reassuring me, always better safe than sorry.


----------

